# Synarel - i can taste it



## mizzb (Feb 11, 2009)

hi

i just started sniffing synarel a couple of days ago, just want to check I am doing it ok...

5-10 mins after the sniffs I get a bad taste at the back of my throat, is this normal.  also i am finding i sneeze every time but manage to hold my nostrils together!  how long do I have to wait before I can blow my nose...

thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi mizzb,

You can usually taste it. Its good that you can as it means the spray is getting right up into the nose  If you sneeze during administration or immediately after then you can lose some of the drug so you need to repeat the dose. You can blow your nose shortly after the dose (no specific time but leave it a minute and it should be fine) The drug is rapidly absorbed from the nasal lining so so long as you don't blow straight after the spray then it'll be fine.

All the best for your cycle  

Maz x


----------

